# Must read: Dr. Peter Jones, "Without God, All Things are Permissible"



## Wayne (Jul 23, 2010)

Recently posted on the Aquila Report:

"Without God, All Things are Permissible"



> The religious beliefs of the original founders about the nature of reality determined the political and legal structures they created. Now, a different kind of spirituality seeks to change those documents to correspond with its very different “religious” view of reality.
> 
> Marxists state that “everything is political.” While incorrectly emphasizing the political, they rightly see that everything in human experience is related in some way to everything else.
> 
> ...


----------

